# 빼빼하다



## coffee99

안녕 하세요 ^^

Can someone explain what 빼빼하다 means? I've heard it used to comment on someone's weight... Is it the same as "날씬하다"?

고마워요


----------



## dalbora07

coffee99 said:


> 안녕 하세요 ^^
> 
> Can someone explain what 빼빼하다 means? I've heard it used to comment on someone's weight... Is it the same as "날씬하다"?
> 
> 고마워요


----------



## Sunbee

Hi!
빼빼하다 means 'skinny'.
날씬하다 means 'slim'.


----------



## Sunbee

And '빼빼하다' is a shortened word of the phrase '빼빼 마르다', which means 'skinny'.
We usually say '빼빼 마르다' instead '빼빼하다'.
빼빼 말라서 보기 싫다. (She or He is so skinny that she or he looks terrible.)


----------



## coffee99

설명 해주셔서 감사합니다 Sunbee님


----------



## wildsunflower

Please note that '빼빼 마르다' is a derogatory expression, whereas ."날씬하다" is a compliment.


----------



## coffee99

Thanks wildsunflower - that's good to know!!


----------

